# Could I get into Juilliard?



## AlexBlack

I recently turned 18. I have to go to the army for 2 years when i finish school (this summer)
I am a tenor, I was commented that im not like all those light-voiced (or smt) tenors, (I believe i sound more like Domingo) and that i could do a career sometime. Im taking lessons for about 2 years and i will continue while I do the soldier. Im up to Bflat full voice and we are working on higher notes. I need to fix the ear-thingy to be able to catch songs faster. Do u believe i have a chance on getting into Juilliard with this case?


----------



## JTech82

The first problem I see Alex Black has nothing to do with music. It has to do with your writing/typing skills and syntax. To point out an example of this I'll choose the following sentences:

"I am a tenor, I was commented that im not like all those light-voiced (or smt) tenors, (I believe i sound more like Domingo) and that i could do a career sometime. Im taking lessons for about 2 years and i will continue while I do the soldier."

What do you find wrong with these sentences?

I'm not trying to be mean, hateful, or disrespectful to you, but I will say that if you cannot write in an intelligent and educated way, then I doubt any school will accept you. Please work on your grammar.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Ah, I also agree with JTech82. If you choose to go to such a prestigious school, it will be expected of you to write in a prestigious fashion. 

Now, as for me, I would give up a lunge if it meant getting into Julliard, but I'm no where near proficient enough at the piano. =_=;; I WILL get into Julliard eventually though.. that or die of old age. =D

Did you know that 80% of those admitted to Julliard are admitted on a scholarship?

OH, by the way, I'll be wishing the best of luck while you are in the army.


----------



## Margaret

I don't know anything about Julliard, but I did want to say "Thank you" for your military service to this country. ( That's assuming you're an American. )


----------



## Edward Elgar

If you want to get into Juilliard, don't join the army! Spend two years learning theory, harmony, counterpoint, composition, musicology and general essay writing skills instead. If you love music and Julliard is where you want to be then by all means, go for it. 

Singing is a very fickle friend. You may have the pipes, but unless you have the knowledge to command them it's going to be like an ape with a laptop! Plus, having a good set of lungs can't inspire passion for music. Many of the singers I know (or knew) loved to sing but didn't especially like music. 

Lang Lang was on BBC1 only this morning and he said, "If you practice 2 hours a day you are being forced, if you practice 8 hours a day you are in love". That's what music study is all about and that's what Julliard will be all about. Don't let me put you off though!


----------



## tenor02

i would first look at their website and see what the requirements are...wont hurt to give it a shot, but dont get discouraged if they turn you away. many musicians dream of going to juilliard -- good luck!


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Such as my myself. =D


----------



## JTech82

Learn English and then you might get in.


----------



## Mikey350D

Follow your passion, Follow your dreams. 
When I got out of the service, many decades ago, I had the talent to recieve a full athletic scholarship. Never pursued this, as I was not wise enough to consider the option.

You may or may not get into Julliad, but you will be working for the next 40 plus years.
Make intentional plans now, before life assumes the helm
Even if a fall-back option is to minor in music: so what, you will have a life-long passion, which is truely a precious thing.

Regards
James


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Ah, very heart felt and wise Mikey350D.  I don't think anybody could have said that better.

PS: Would I be correct in assuming that you are a photographer, Mikey?


----------



## Mikey350D

Nothing even close to photography!
However, I am fortunate that I stumbled into a career and other interests that I vastly enjoy. 
I now try to "mentor" the younger gerenations on the importance preparing for a fullfilling life.
And amazingly enough, my children have heeded every word.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

AH! I thought that you were from you're username.  The 'Canon 350D,' also known as the 'Canon Rebel XT,' was the most sold DSLR in history, if I'm not mistaken.

As much as I love photography and as many photoshoots as I've done, I wouldn't consider myself a 'Pro' due to the fact that I'll always be too absorbed in music to devote myself to photography the way a pro does. ^_^;;


----------



## AlexBlack

I know i need to work on my english, Im from another country but this is not an excuse.
I wouldn't join the army if it wasn't obligatory for two years.
I guess i have two years to work hard


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Ah, yes, I didn't know you were from another country. Still though, working on your English and grammar will definitely help you getting into Julliard.


----------



## Rasa

As I experienced: to be any kind of professional musician, and especially at Julliard level, you need to have one thing you're doing: music. And only music.

Myself, I'm a conservatory student, and alas condemned to mediocrity, because I don't have that drive to study more then 4-5 hours a day. And I'll suffer consequences.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Rasa said:


> Myself, I'm a conservatory student, and alas condemned to mediocrity, because I don't have that drive to study more then 4-5 hours a day. And I'll suffer consequences.


If you are enjoying what you do with your life you will not suffer! Is somebody pushing you to be great? Tell them to bugger off! Yes, it's a good feeling to achive a commendable level, but if you are still a student you have all the time in the world.

Saying that, a swine flu pandemic is imminent so you'd better try a little harder before it wipes humanity off the face of the earth!


----------



## Herzeleide

Edward Elgar said:


> If you are enjoying what you do with your life you will not suffer! Is somebody pushing you to be great? Tell them to bugger off!


This reminds me... once Yvonne Loriod was playing Boulez's second piano sonata and when she had finished the keys were covered in blood. She had cut her finger whilst playing but carried on!


----------



## Edward Elgar

Herzeleide said:


> This reminds me... once Yvonne Loriod was playing Boulez's second piano sonata and when she had finished the keys were covered in blood. She had cut her finger whilst playing but carried on!


That's dedication for you! There are only a few things that will stop a performer like that. A trip to Saudi Arabia is one of them!


----------



## Rasa

Oh, but I have not problem per se with this fact of life. I'm just remarking that even with my regular study, it doesn't mean anything at all. And I imagine Julliard to be steps above the education I'm taking.


----------

